# Banff Gate Mountain Lodge and Spa - help!



## Anne S

We have a confirmation to this resort through DAE, with a check-in date in June. I have just discovered the thread about all the issues facing this resort, and am very concerned. Has anybody been able to check into this resort?


----------



## PClapham

Hello-what is this about the resort?  We have a check in date of July 23....
Thanks
Anita


----------



## Bill4728

> posted on: http://www.cheatauworld.ca/
> 
> The Banff Gate Mountain Lodge and Spa As of March 2010, the Banff Gate Mountain Lodge and Spa is no longer a Chateau World property. Control of the Banff Gate Mountain Lodge and Spa has been taken over by Bill Buterman of Axcess Capital having foreclosed on the property.  The Banff Gate Mountain Lodge and Spa Condominium Corporation has been established and a new Board of Directors has been elected. The new Board and the Banff Gate Mountain Lodge and Spa property have no connection or affiliation with Chateau World, Andre Muran, W. Murray Smith, Royal Club International, Global Resort Management, Royal Crown Resorts, Royal Club Resorts, or RCI



I'd contact the Exchange company ASAP.


----------



## Janette

I called RCI as I have an exchange for July 2011. They told me that everything is fine and not to worry. I'm also planning on contacting the resort.


----------



## Anne S

I did call DAE and they called the resort, and were told that we would be able to check in. I just wanted to hear from somebody who actually had successfully exchanged into the resort recently. (Hopefully I will be that person, come June 19th ...)


----------



## JudyS

Is there a connection between Banff Gate Mountain Lodge and Spa, and the similarly-named Banff Gate Mountain Resort? In other words, is Banff Gate Mountain *Resort *  also having financial troubles, or just Banff Gate Mountain Lodge and Spa?


----------



## barto

JudyS said:


> Is there a connection between Banff Gate Mountain Lodge and Spa, and the similarly-named Banff Gate Mountain Resort? In other words, is Banff Gate Mountain *Resort *  also having financial troubles, or just Banff Gate Mountain Lodge and Spa?



They're two separate entities - Banff Gate Mountain RESORT is the reincarnation of Alpine Resort Haven, went into receivership 7-8 years ago, was bought by a group of owners, and has been running nicely ever since.  We've been owners there for 5 years or so, maybe 6, and have been happy with the management there, and of course the beautiful views down the valley.

In fact, the managers of BGMR are also looking after the former Chateau Lacombe units, or at least some of them, and I think were keeping an eye on what's going on with BGML&S to see if they would get involved there or not to expand their offerings/holdings.

So the RESORT is fine, the LODGE & SPA isn't...  hope that helps.  I hope it gets sorted out - Lodge & Spa has some nice things going for it as far as Banff-area accomodations goes (timeshare-wise).  Glad that the Muran fellow isn't involved anymore.

Bart


----------



## JudyS

barto said:


> They're two separate entities - Banff Gate Mountain RESORT is the reincarnation of Alpine Resort Haven, went into receivership 7-8 years ago, was bought by a group of owners, and has been running nicely ever since....


Very helpful information, thank you!


----------



## barto

JudyS said:


> Very helpful information, thank you!



No problem...  definitely a lot of confusion with the very similar names.  If the BGMR gang take over BGML&S, they'll definitely change the name!  

Bart


----------



## Anne S

It is certainly confusing, with the two resorts having such similar names. Ironically, when I confirmed the resort, I thought that I was exchanging into Banff Gate Mountain *Resort*, not Banff Gate Mountain *Lodge*. (Memo to self: DO NOT make any exchanges when surfing at 4 AM because of insomnia!) My husband still thinks that we are going to BGMR, and I don't have the heart to tell him that I screwed up.


----------



## eal

Don't bother telling your husband anything - he will be happy with the Lodge.


----------



## 5dutchies

*now what?*

can someone please explain what this means now?  If Banff Gate Mountain Lodge and Spa is/was our home resort - and it is no longer part of RCI...does that mean our timeshare is gonzo? 

can we recover our money?

Anyone?  I'd really like to know what our options are now...if any?


----------



## Becooling

I am/was an owner at Banff Mountain Gate Resort and Spa (Chateau Canmore Resort) and stopped there today on my way through Canmore.  As has been previously reported, this place is in receivership.  The doors are still open but it is not being  run as a timeshare although you can rent a room at a discounted rate if you are an owner.  It is being kept open by a few of the staff but in my opinion it will not be open for long.  I'm not sure there was really anyone staying there.  Some of the staff are trying to come up with a plan to keep it open,  The previous owner/developer/CEO and controller are now out of the picture. By all reports they were/are crooks (isn't that a novelty in the timeshare business). I'm not sure where they have gone.  Hopefully on way to jail.  If you have a booking here or have traded in (as reported above) I would suggest you get ahold of your trading company and get something else.  In my opinion from what I have heard and seen, this place is not going to be open much longer without someone coming up with some money.  As an owner, I know I will not be throwing good money after bad.  I received an email on Thursday from a couple of the staff saying they have a proposal for the owners to keep the doors open.  I have not heard this proposal but am not holding my breath.


----------



## 5dutchies

*good money after bad*

-- what a thought.

I've just heard of some folks that had a timeshare that went belly up.  A group came up with the proposal to sell it back to members, similar to what is being proposed here.  They put in another large hunk of money.   

It's belly up time number two.

once burned, twice shy - twice burned ------ RUNNNNN!!!!!

 

I don't intend to go through this twice.  No more timeshares for us.


----------



## Janette

I just realized that my exchange is into the Banff Gate Mountain Resort. I didn't realize that they were different.


----------



## asp

Timeshare is like water - it can be good or bad, depending on who provides it, and what the laws are that govern it.  You should always get either deeded timeshare, or timeshare backed by deeds.  

Don't just assume because the water is good somewhere, that the timeshare laws are too.  

There are huge differences between the legislation in Alberta, Ontario, and BC.


----------



## barto

I'll have to see if my contact at BGMR has any updates - see if they are going after the BGML resort to buy/operate or what.  

BGMR did go through that "owners chip in to keep resort going" thing several years ago (6+?) but so far things have kept looking up, so hopefully no relapse there!  

Good luck to all who own at or are exchanging into BGML - keep us posted if you hear anything new.

Bart


----------



## 5dutchies

*going to be a meeting...*

There is going to be a meeting soon to discuss the what, how and who of all this.

Please go to http://cheatauworld.ca/ and follow all information posted.  This gal is on the up and up - and knows what is going on.


----------



## barto

5dutchies said:


> There is going to be a meeting soon to discuss the what, how and who of all this.
> 
> Please go to http://cheatauworld.ca/ and follow all information posted.  This gal is on the up and up - and knows what is going on.



By "this gal" do you mean Andrea Speiss?  

She's been managing the BGM Resort property above Dead Man's Flats for many years now (2-3 years after the members took ownership of the resort) and has done a good job there along with Mike and Steffen.  They had 'taken over' (management of?) some of the Chateau Canmore units via Pigeon Holdings, and might also be involved in operations at Grand Lakefront Houseboats in Shuswap according to Bev in that thread.  Busy people, but very good, too, and have been in the Canmore area now for many years as well.

Good luck & keep us posted, thanks!

Bart


----------



## Anne S

Well. DAE called and told me what I already knew: That Banff Gate Mountain Lodge is in foreclosure and that exchangers are not allowed to check in. I was offered a return of my week and exchange fee but told them that that wasn't really very helpful, since I already had FF tickets (and besides, the week was going to expire in July, that's why I had to use it). She said that she would try to get us something at Sunset Resorts in Canmore or Banff Rocky Mountain Resort. I asked about Banff Gate Mountain Resort but was told that "they are not very accommodating," which I took as a diplomatic way of saying no can do. 

Anyway, a day or two later DAE called with the offer of a two bedroom unit at Sunset Resorts for my original dates. I'm not too happy with the resort after reading the reviews but it is better than nothing


----------



## Keitht

Good to see that DAE came up with something in the area at least.  It's no more their fault the resort has gone bust than it is yours, but I do suspect they have been more helpful than RCI would have been in a similar situation.


----------



## Tacoma

I have to agree that DAE came through for you.  You are within minutes of where you were originally.  There is so much to see and do around Banff that I'm sure you won't be spending a lot of time in your room.  Enjoy Banff and area.

Joan


----------



## Anne S

I'm very happy that DAE came through for us, and I did not mean to imply any criticism toward them. My unhappiness with the Sunset Resort stems mainly with the fact that the units do not have balconies, which the previous resort did. It is true that we don't spend much time in the room, but we do enjoy our "sundowners" while sitting on our balcony or patio, drinking in the panorama in front of us.

Keith, I do not mean to be an apologist for RCI, but I must say that they have also come through for us in similar situations. Once in Cozumel, under similar circumstances as the one in Banff, and RCI offered us a much better resort than the one that we had orgininally exchanged into. Another time we had an exchange into a one bedroom unit at Walton Hall which also had issues about exchangers checking in. RCI offered us a 3 bedroom unit at Barnsdale Country Club instead, which we very much enjoyed, although we would have preferred Walton Hall because it was closer to Oxford University, David's alma mater.


----------



## Keitht

Anne S said:


> I
> 
> Keith, I do not mean to be an apologist for RCI, but I must say that they have also come through for us in similar situations.



You're not being an apologist, your stating your personal experience and that's really all any of us can do with any authority.  Until the last few years my experiences with RCI had always been good.  The sudden disappearance of any worthwhile exchange opportunities against my deposit have changed my opinion of them for the worse.


----------



## RIMike

Anne S said:


> It is certainly confusing, with the two resorts having such similar names. Ironically, when I confirmed the resort, I thought that I was exchanging into Banff Gate Mountain *Resort*, not Banff Gate Mountain *Lodge*. (Memo to self: DO NOT make any exchanges when surfing at 4 AM because of insomnia!) My husband still thinks that we are going to BGMR, and I don't have the heart to tell him that I screwed up.



 I agree that it is confusing have the names of two seperate resorts with names so similar...in fact as an owner of BGMR I have asked the board at the upcoming meeting if they have considered a name change...will let you know what they say after the meeting.
RIMike


----------



## skimble

Sorry to hear the Banff Lodge is going under.  I have stayed there and found it to be a nice resort with great activities-- very accomodating.  
We stayed at the Banff Gate Resort last summer, and I thought it was the same resort.  We went to check in at the Lodge.  They looked at my reservation, fiddled through paperwork, messed with their computer, checked with management.  And, after 10 minutes, (and me starting to panic thinking they misplaced my reservation) they noticed the subtle difference in name and gave me directions to my resort.  
The Banff Gate Mountain Resort is Awesome.  The only downside there is the grizzly bears that walk through the grounds and the 1 mile uphill dirt road to get in.  Otherwise, it's a Great place.  We loved it.


----------



## RIMike

*Loved it too*

Just back from ten days in the Canadian Rockies and Glacier National Park in MT.  We stayed the bulk of our time At Banff Gate Mountain Resort and had a terrific time. I have a full description in the review section.  I really enjoyed the location...only we wish a Grizzly Bear had walked through the grounds while we were there...no such luck for us.  One in our party did not see any bears the whole time (one out of 9, we had two cabins)


----------



## Chrisinthehouse

*Inn of the Rockies Lodge and Spa takeover by members???????*

This does not sound like a legit member takeover.  Mostly because they are trying to extract $15,000 from me for a timeshare that i already paid for once. 

I would like to know peoples advide on this board of this new venture, I am trying to keep and open mind, but these people are coming off to me like snake oil sales people.  Also I do not think that the price of the timeshare is worth the money.

I have also been contacted by Elkhorn Resorts in Edmonton.  They are going to sell all the ex-Banff Gate members points in the Elkhorn club at a cut rate price.  That sounds too good to be true, what is the catch there.

Here is the information for the new project, there is a lot of very negative comments about it on other websites, but my wife seems to think that it is a good deal rather than losing everything when the Lodge went bankrupt.

*Your honest opinion will be very helpful.*


www.innoftherockiesspaandlodge.com

Located in Canmore Alberta Canada

Was called the Banff Gate Mountain Lodge and Spa

Was a RCI Resort.


----------

